# Schedules



## kkbb (Jun 27, 2003)

How do you as instructors layout your schedules?
Are your classes grouped together by belts, age, material?
How do you work larger classes when the material for each belt is different?

What is the break down  (ie.. 10min warmup.. 5 mins review ... balance new material) of the time spent in class?

Just looking for ideas....


----------



## progressivetactics (Jun 28, 2003)

I myself write out a plan 1 month in advanced, knowing what I feel is the basic "most needed" part of training for the group(s).
Each individual class is monitored by the instructor (myself or one of the 4 black belts who are also given the schedule), and tempered to the group.  We always have black belts scheduled as back ups incase of special 1 on 1 or small group requirements, if the class is being slowed down by a few in a group.

Each month, I revisit the improvements made by the target training, and decided how it should be broke down more, or move on to the next weakest thing.  

We do still incorporate all the basic requirements in most every class, such as target specific stretching for specific days drills, warm ups, forms, fighting, basics, etc.  But gear each class/period towards what is needed.

bb


----------



## kkbb (Jun 29, 2003)

How have you found scheduling with numerous belts in one class?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jun 29, 2003)

Numerous belts is not really a problem.  If you have "OPEN" type classes, or "beginers/intermediate/advanced" classes, it isn't all that bad.  We may have, for example, 8th gup/kyu through 3rd guy/kyu in a class.  If the bulk of the class can handle the techniques we are focusing on, then we go for it. If there is a few straglers, we can always pull them out for a black belt to work with them on something closer to 'their requirements'.  
If we are doing Dumog, or trapping drills, our beginners and lower intermediate students aren't going to comprehend it well.  We will start with it, if the majority of advanced can handle it, and see how the lowers keep up.  Sometimes it is good, I feel, to have the lower ranks participate, confused or not, in advanced drills.  

Hope that helps answer your questions.


----------

